# Chaos Warhound Titan Scratchbuild



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Here is my work so far on a scratch build of a chaos warhound. Whilst it has the shape of larger titan such as a warlord i will be using the warhound rules for it and it will be warhound sized.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice

just one thing...

cover it with spikes!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it. Very different from the normal builds. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

that torso looks like the warlord titan more than the warhound. Still looks cool though. I might have to try a warhound scratchbuild one of these days. I don't like how boxy a lot of the plasticard builds turn out though


----------

